# Cavalry Arms being run out of business



## Grenadier (Feb 22, 2010)

Sad news:

http://www.cavalryarms.com/

I'm not sure what exactly the dispute with the BATF was, but if it's taken years and still going on, it can't be good at all.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking back at the earliest posts on their website, I was suprised that monthes after the BATF had served warrants to search the owner`s home and the factory they still had no details as to what the investigation was about. I know they have to have some kind of probable cause to get a judge to issue a warrant, and the warrant has to say what they are looking for and where......but doesn`t it have to explain what law you`re suspected of breaking?

Gimmee a little help here guys. High school civics and my business law class were about 25 years ago.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 22, 2010)

A search warrant must satisfy the 4th Amendment; it must name with particularity the items to be searched for and the place to be searched, supported by probable cause spelled out in a sworn affidavit.  In Virginia, state search warrants do specify the law that it is alleged that the evidence will support was violated -- but it's not uncommon for the named offense to be different than the real target.  The alleged offense in the search warrant is generally selected to provide the greatest latitude for the search... especially if I don't want to give up my case in the real matter or am trying to protect a witness or source.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 23, 2010)

BATF is a Federal agency.  Federal agencies are "above" state laws and only beholding to Federal laws (you know, when the feds feel like applying them).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 24, 2010)

The Cav. Arms situation is totally ****ed up.  Their property was seized even though they were not arrested, the search was conducted on a sealed warrant (i.e. not advised of the charges/PC/whatever), and no charges were filed.  Federal asset forfeiture proceedings were initiated even though the case had not gone to trial and (still) no charges had been filed.  
It seems that the most they can be hit with is "procedural errors."  The ATF can't even keep track of its own registry...they hold dealers to a higher standard than they themselves can maintain.

Of course, this is the ATF we're talking about...an agency that shouldn't exist and whose primary goal seems to be to infringe upon a Constitutional liberty.  We really expect them to play by the rules?  (Waco...Ruby Ridge...etc.)

I've met Shawn Nealon at a training event and have been a member on the same discussion forum with him for several years.  Good dude.


----------

